
Rich Hickey: Implementation Details of Core.async Channels - tosh
https://vimeo.com/100518968
======
raphinou
I stopped watching because slides are not showed. Could have been interesting.

~~~
joe-user
FYI: The slides are linked in the description and the comments. I found that
having the video in the background and just following along via the slides
worked quite well.

